# Summer Shooting Session



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well Papapete and I got out to do some more shooting with our coyote silhouettes the other morning. I made these plywood cutouts this winter, and Papapete added some fine metal plates at his shop.

We did all the shooting at 300 and 400 yards, with a 15 mph crosswind of left to right.

Here is the area we shoot at. It's a closed road with a bridge that is out. Nice downhill area.










You can see the 4 targets on this next picture. I only had my Canon Elph so I couldn't zoom in too far.










Here are two of the coyotes. The one on the right we called the "mangy coyote" because with the wrinkled grocery bag from 300 yards it looked like it had mange.










The gong idea was really a great addition by Papapete. You could definately here the SMACK of the bullet on the metal and also watch your target swing with a hit to the vitals at 300 and 400 yards.










Here is a quiz for you. Figure out which marks on this target are from a 22-250 at 200, 300, and 400 yards. We were pretty amazed at the penetration differences.










Another thing that amazed us is with a 15 mph crosswind, we found pretty much no drift at 200 and 300 yards, but quite a bit of drift at 400 yards. I shoot a 223 and I was holding dead on with my windage at 300 and hitting the plate. At 400 I was holding about 2 feet high, and over the back legs on a right facing target. I was hitting just a little right of the swinging plate. It's fun stuff and we are still learning the holdover.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the info, I'll really have to do that here pretty soon. That sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Looks like a good time! Those are some good looking doggies!


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

The mark on the bottom left of the plate was at 400yds. I was surprised how much velocity the bullet lost over that distance. At 200yds it almost went through the target. Very fun to do, and i learned a lot once again.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

papapete said:


> The mark on the bottom left of the plate was at 400yds.


I think he means the bottom right of the plate. Give him some leeway...he's a drain tiler. :lol:


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

That is a good idea to get some practice in this time of year. It is important to know how your gun shoots at longer ranges. I put a lot of time in with my .220 Swift so I am confident out to 400 or so. I just need to figure out that dang wind drift. Now when one hangs up out there a ways I can still let the air out of him! Good shootin' guys


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Some nice welds there.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks,
I should have known that fallguy would put these on here. I should have made them a little nicer. 
:wink:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd call em good. My bro is a diesel tech. and a certified welder so i see a lot of them and they looked good. Pretty fun to do too.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks fun. those targets are a good idea instead of going out and buying some.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

snow123geese said:


> Looks fun. those targets are a good idea instead of going out and buying some.


LOL well I did end up buying one cardboard silhouette from Birchwood Casey for my template. Then I took measurements from a real coyote and fine tuned it and cut them out of plywood. I kept that 10 dollar cardboard target and will use that strictly as my shape template. No shooting at that one!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

On the welds. An old farmer I know he would say it dose not have to look good to be strong enough to work.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

lol. pile 'er on and let 'er glow.


----------

